
Shopify Launches Shop App - casperb
https://techcrunch.com/2020/04/28/shopify-launches-shop-a-new-mobile-shopping-app/
======
kipply
Quick feature list;

\- Track deliveries (automated by connecting emails, tracks more than just
shopify stores)

\- Keeps list of "followed" stores (can be manually manipulated, automated by
purchases)

\- Show new items from stores

\- Show deals from stores

\- Show recommended products

\- Confetti when something gets delivered

------
acwan93
Called it:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22957193](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22957193)

A step in becoming the next Amazon.

------
casperb
Is this the first step from Shopify to create an Amazon-like marketplace?

~~~
nthnclrk
Yes.

